# boot manager



## narcolepsy (May 19, 2010)

Hi All, got a simple question. I have freebsd installed on a separate disk to windows, and I would like a boot manager to select between them, instead of having to go into the bios. I installed bsd without a boot manager, so is there an easy way to add one now I have the full system up and running. If this in the handbook I must have missed it :/

Many thanks


----------



## Beastie (May 19, 2010)

`# boot0cfg -B ad0` will install boot0 on the first ATA disk. You will see F1 for Windows and F5 for FreeBSD.


----------



## narcolepsy (May 19, 2010)

Ok, I tried that but may have cocked it up. In my system there are 2 main disks I care about

/dev/ad8 (freebsd)
/dev/ad12 (windows)

I did `boot0cfg -B ad8`

Now says 

```
F1 - FreeBSD
F5 Drive 1
```

Both options boot me into freebsd.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 19, 2010)

The answer depends upon:
The version of windows
Whether the install in any way other
than the boot itself, compromised the
integrity of the windows data/OS.
Search the forums, or the freebsd-questions
list, or the web, something like,
...
"install windows first" freebsd dual boot
vista (or) (xp ) (or) ...
...
to almost certainly find a step by step
process for your particular windows version


----------



## zeiz (May 23, 2010)

GAG is a bootmanager that can perfectly boot FreeBSD and any Windows.


----------

